
HTML Can Do That? - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/ananyaneogi/html-can-do-that-c0n#
======
bdcravens
Most of these examples seem to be failing in mobile Safari.

------
paulddraper
I would have sworn a thousand times over that the combobox was impossible.

I've been pulling select2 into every project.

~~~
bouke
[https://caniuse.com/#feat=datalist](https://caniuse.com/#feat=datalist)
Caniuse has support at around 90%.

------
lpghatguy
The dialog box example has JS to actually open the dialog box. Is this
intended to be _just_ HTML and CSS?

------
T3OU-736
Cool!

Firefox on mobile doesn't seem to do the right thing on the "inputmode"
example

